# samsung captivate unresponsive



## nuspark40 (Dec 23, 2011)

Hi, i own a samsung captivate and now it's completely unresponsive.
It's stuck in a screen showing an icon of my phone connected to a PC with a warning sign in between. This happened after I force closed from the downloading screen because it was stuck on that screen... is there a way to get out of this screen? right now at this point my phone's not recognized in my pc when I connect it via usb. This is a hacked phone of course, and is in a bricked state. It got bricked from factory-resetting and I was in the middle of trying to reinstall a new firmware. please help if anyone knows...!
I attached a picture of the icon & screen.


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Try booting into recovery mode by holding down the volume down button and the power button. If that doesn't work, try holding down volume up and power button.

If you are able to get into recovery mode,

-Did you have stock recovery on it or did you have CWM recovery flashed? If the latter, I'm assuming you made a nandroid backup, right?


----------

